# HUGE 2012 Flux Sale



## Quantity (Oct 20, 2011)

Too bad they don't ship to Canada 
Emailed them and the best they can do is ship to the border but then you'd have to pick them up and probably pay duty which is not worth it unless you can workaround it


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

Quantity said:


> Too bad they don't ship to Canada
> Emailed them and the best they can do is ship to the border but then you'd have to pick them up and probably pay duty which is not worth it unless you can workaround it


Oh man - but I don't think you have to pay duty if you pick them up yourself. Actually I'm sure of it.


----------



## tjl_48 (Nov 11, 2008)

I was thinking of picking up a pair of RK30's for my park board but I got some super emblems on closout last year and they look very similar to one another. Not sure if its worth it to upgrade to these.


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

too bad i just won a pair of rk30s. anyone know anything about those rythm snowboards that are also on sale on that thryll website? their website looks legit and says made in America but i cant find any reviews at all online


----------



## Unowned (Feb 5, 2011)

boston said:


> Oh man - but I don't think you have to pay duty if you pick them up yourself. Actually I'm sure of it.


you would have to pay tax depending on how long your stay across the border is

Duty Free Limits for Canada | Cross Border Shopping - Deals, Sales and Coupons for Canadians

Doesn't mean you can't try to sneak it back though.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Is this legit?


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

Yea I ordered Banshee Bungee and POW gloves last week -- received them already! Happy customer


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

WHOisDAN said:


> Is this legit?


YES! I ordered Banshee Bungee and POW gloves last week -- received them already! Happy customer

In regards to Rhythm it's an east coast board -- I ride Burton -- this is a custom board maker, I'm interested and like that they are made in the USA

Here's what I found Rhythm Snowboards


----------



## mtmgiants (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah i saw their website as well but am looking to get a new park board this year, mostly jumps but some rails as well just not like urban street rails that will kill my base. I was looking at their boards and they seem pretty sweet and i like what they are doing but i dont want to drop $300 on a plank that is going to be a bad ride


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

mtmgiants said:


> yeah i saw their website as well but am looking to get a new park board this year, mostly jumps but some rails as well just not like urban street rails that will kill my base. I was looking at their boards and they seem pretty sweet and i like what they are doing but i dont want to drop $300 on a plank that is going to be a bad ride


check the return policy. looking at the boards now -- they look dope - and i have a friend who knows the owners (facebook reveals a lot) I could reach out and give an update if you like.

this is pretty cool Boston Snowboard shoot on Vimeo


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. 

Bought two DMCC-Lights and two DS30s.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

WHOisDAN said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Bought two DMCC-Lights and two DS30s.


Nice I am tossing the DMCC's in my cart right now. Great site.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

good time to try the RK30.. thanks


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

earl_je said:


> good time to try the RK30.. thanks


anytime and to think i almost didn't share b/c i didn't want to be thought of as spam -- but it's too good of a thing not to share w/ to forum


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

good looks, deals on snowboard gear can never be considered spam, as long as its good deals anyway.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

trying to pick up a set of sf45's but I can't add anything to my cart. I think my old ass version of IE at work won't let me do anything. sonofa!


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> trying to pick up a set of sf45's but I can't add anything to my cart. I think my old ass version of IE at work won't let me do anything. sonofa!


OLD IE6 sucks tell your company to upgrade - Maybe try member support call them Customer Service


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

i love google chrome, then firefox. screw IE


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

what is the dmcc light good for, riding style wise? All mountain freestyle? Trying to decide between it and the SF45 for that (I know the SF45 is stiffer but the highback can be switched)


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> trying to pick up a set of sf45's but I can't add anything to my cart. I think my old ass version of IE at work won't let me do anything. sonofa!





jdang307 said:


> what is the dmcc light good for, riding style wise? All mountain freestyle? Trying to decide between it and the SF45 for that (I know the SF45 is stiffer but the highback can be switched)


DMCC's are a stiffer binding - so if you're looking for speed. This model had a newly added gel on the back and base plate.


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

DMCC lights are sold out. DMCC lights or DS30 on my EVO?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

everything I've read is that the DMCC lights are modified to be a bit more flexible, a stiffer freestyle binding. Thinking it'll pair up nicely with all mountain freestyle boards.

$200 for a $340 binding I bought it, fuck it. I'll figure it out later.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> everything I've read is that the DMCC lights are modified to be a bit more flexible, a stiffer freestyle binding. Thinking it'll pair up nicely with all mountain freestyle boards.
> 
> $200 for a $340 binding I bought it, fuck it. I'll figure it out later.


MY THOUGHTS EXACTLY it's like Christmas


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

At home now, bought the black check sf45's. Thanks to the OP for posting this sale! I was flip flopping whether or not to get them but this sale I couldn't resist. :thumbsup:


----------



## WHOisDAN (Jan 16, 2011)

Did you guys notice that Thryll had the sizes wrong for the DMCC Lights. They combined S/M and L/XL when each size is supposed to be separate. I called them to confirm that I'm getting a medium, and they corrected the sizes right after.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

WHOisDAN said:


> Did you guys notice that Thryll had the sizes wrong for the DMCC Lights. They combined S/M and L/XL when each size is supposed to be separate. I called them to confirm that I'm getting a medium, and they corrected the sizes right after.


I only saw Medium. So that's what I ordered.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

I just got RK30's in purple! Wootttt!! Got them sent to me for 'little' cost. They really help you out when u promote them. 

Hoping to see them within the week


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

damn they are out of the DMCC light and the sf45 in large anyone want to help a snowboarder out that got here to late.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

readimag said:


> damn they are out of the DMCC light and the sf45 in large anyone want to help a snowboarder out that got here to late.


I would say email them - they are really great with customer service. 

Maybe there's a waiting list idk. Or facebook them. The CEO is pretty hot - check out on fbook


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

readimag said:


> damn they are out of the DMCC light and the sf45 in large anyone want to help a snowboarder out that got here to late.


looks like they're completely out of the sf45 now


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> looks like they're completely out of the sf45 now


I like the DS30's -- tempted to buy....


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Rode the RK30s in February and really liked them. $125 is a steal I don't think I can pass it up...


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

WHOisDAN said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Bought two DMCC-Lights and two DS30s.


Why the fuck would you buy 4 pairs of bindings?


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

crazyface said:


> Why the fuck would you buy 4 pairs of bindings?


I bought a few too - 2 (1 of each of my board) and a pair for my sister's board


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

crazyface said:


> Why the fuck would you buy 4 pairs of bindings?


Probably for all the NS boards he bought this year:cheeky4:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/429856-post544.html


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

boston said:


> I bought a few too - 2 (1 of each of my board) and a pair for my sister's board


Well that makes sense, but I doubt this guy has 4 boards that need bindings. 

If he does, good for him. Otherwise, hes kind of a dick.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

how are the ds30's and rk30's for all mountain?


----------



## ColinHoernig (Aug 26, 2009)

Bought some of the SF45's earlier.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

mtmgiants, I can vouch for the Rhythm guys. I actually visited their production facility in Plymouth, MA about a month ago to interview them for my blog. Video and article to be posted in another few weeks. Anyways, everything is made be hand by them. I've been riding with Matt (one of the two brothers who own the company) for a few years now. They are both super passionate about riding and building snowboards. great people.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Anyone wanna sell some sf45s? I want the new ones!


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

hhaidar said:


> mtmgiants, I can vouch for the Rhythm guys. I actually visited their production facility in Plymouth, MA about a month ago to interview them for my blog. Video and article to be posted in another few weeks. Anyways, everything is made be hand by them. I've been riding with Matt (one of the two brothers who own the company) for a few years now. They are both super passionate about riding and building snowboards. great people.


Good to know thanks for the input. I am actually going to buy a board on THRYLL today - they look pretty sweet. think I am going to go for Rhythm's Innovation board. 

I really like the made in the USA and guys really put love into these. I mean at $2-something a pop it's worth a try.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

boston said:


> Good to know thanks for the input. I am actually going to buy a board on THRYLL today - they look pretty sweet. think I am going to go for Rhythm's Innovation board.
> 
> I really like the made in the USA and guys really put love into these. I mean at $2-something a pop it's worth a try.


Only 2-- a pop? Wanna send one over here, friend.


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

boston, glad I could shine some light on their stuff. I haven't ridden their gear yet but I have seen how its made and its definitely quality. I will be SUPER interested to hear your thoughts on the deck. I am going be testing/reviewing some of their boards on my blog http://www.geeksofshred.com as soon as I move north for the season. I would be stoked to get your feedback on there. the more input the better.


----------



## tehDoughnut (Jan 29, 2011)

crazyface said:


> Well that makes sense, but I doubt this guy has 4 boards that need bindings.
> 
> If he does, good for him. Otherwise, hes kind of a dick.


2 of them are for me to save a few bucks on shipping.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Way too cheap, got some RK30's though the shipping was a bit high at $15.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
I signed up and went to the Flux section of the site and all the Rk30s are showing at retail $209
Did I miss the sale or something? 
Seems like this site is run a lot like Seshday and the sale just runs until items are sold out. They still show RK30s as in stock.
Any ideas???
I'm on a Macbook pro running Firefox.

Thx.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Hmm, that is strange. It definitely did not show that when I ordered.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

I'm thinking the deal is dead..?


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

CheeseForSteeze said:


> Hmm, that is strange. It definitely did not show that when I ordered.


Yeh man, I don't get it.
Still shows on their site as having 4days+ for the sale and no matter what color RK30s i pick it still shows $209
I went to the Rythm section and those boards all show a retail price and then a slash thru for the Thryll Sale Price but no love for the FLux section.
Think they just got hit hard today and had to end the sale early???
Was really hoping to snag some RK30s in Yellow for my SkateBanana


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

my guess is that they have a certain quantity that they are allowed to offer at the discounted price, and after that they sell at MSRP.


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

david_z said:


> my guess is that they have a certain quantity that they are allowed to offer at the discounted price, and after that they sell at MSRP.


You could be right but I don't believe that is likely. Like all retailers, they should not be allowed to discount this early. I honestly believe it was a mistake to allow 2012 products to be on sale like that this early. Otherwise it gives them a distinct advantage over all other stores. Or others stores will allow to slash and competition will keep the margin on these products next to nothing. Those who got theirs, just cross your fingers and hope the orders are processed accordingly. This deal was definitely the exception rather than the norm.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

legends6spd said:


> You could be right but I don't believe that is likely. Like all retailers, they should not be allowed to discount this early.


You're only not allowed to discount if your contract with the manufacture says you're not allowed to discount. Probably they had some special arrangement with Flux to allow a very limited-quantity sale.

Those are also '12 Rhythm boards AFAIK and I believe they are talking about lining up another deal for Nike boots in the near future.

This is not an endorsement for Thryll, btw.



legends6spd said:


> This deal was definitely the exception rather than the norm.


This much is true


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

david_z said:


> You're only not allowed to discount if your contract with the manufacture says you're not allowed to discount. Probably they had some special arrangement with Flux to allow a very limited-quantity sale.
> 
> Those are also '12 Rhythm boards AFAIK and I believe they are talking about lining up another deal for Nike boots in the near future.
> 
> ...


How many retailers do you know has no contract with the manufacturer? Most of these sales to carry a product are bound by terms/agreements. If you were a retailer, why should you be bound to sell at a certain retail price while your competitors can sell for lower. It wouldn't be a fair level playing field. And it is not like Thryll only have 1 pair of each, they have obviously sold multiple pairs by this forum alone. 

That said, what you are saying is definitely possible. I just don't want to believe it  The whole 'limited quantity for sale" hole is just too easy to abuse. Especially when no one knows how many you actually sold except for you because your competitors can't look at your books.

BTW, the reason it is more likely to be a mistake is because they intended for the sale to last a certain "time period" and there is still plenty of time left. However, the prices for the bindings were moved back up while the others didn't. Of course, they could have conveniently made a mistake as a marketing ploy


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

You heard the lady! email her at [email protected] 

You're welcome.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

nice.. good job for the hook up. :thumbsup:


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks.


----------



## tik (Oct 28, 2011)

I am interested, but how much were the RK30's going for at the sale price?


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thryll is awesome, especially their customer service. The co-founder Mike helped me with the out of stock sf45—despite there being no more stock offered to call flux for an increase on their order. I didn't get them ordered but it was still a great gesture for an upstart ecommerce site.

Thryll +1000 for the good customer service/support.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

tik said:


> I am interested, but how much were the RK30's going for at the sale price?


$135 or something close to it.


----------



## tik (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks! going to give them a shout, I'll have them shipped to my cousins in Cali since I'm heading down there. I'm from Canada


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Cool, they love that! How do you think I earned free RK30s?   Shhh...


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

david_z said:


> You're only not allowed to discount if your contract with the manufacture says you're not allowed to discount. Probably they had some special arrangement with Flux to allow a very limited-quantity sale.
> 
> Those are also '12 Rhythm boards AFAIK and I believe they are talking about lining up another deal for Nike boots in the near future.
> 
> ...


Scoop: THRYLL always does in-season that's why they are the best. The Clymb and Seshday only do overstock junk and always apparel.

IMO Thryll stepped it up and changed the game with in-season hardgoods as well as apparel.


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> You heard the lady! email her at [email protected]
> 
> You're welcome.


Straight from the founder CEO herself, I'm officially in love with this company


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

boston said:


> Straight from the founder CEO herself, I'm officially in love with this company


I am too.  She is so great it is outstanding.


----------



## 2813308004 (Aug 21, 2011)

xDOTY said:


> I am too.  She is so great it is outstanding.


Yeah, they're FK'in awesome. No Capita—hah. No digs at capita though, the BSOD is bomb, and the union atlases are too.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Just shot Jeanine an email...fingers crossed. ThaNKS again xDOTY, and everyone else.


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

No problemo.


----------



## Before2Day (Feb 14, 2011)

all you fuckers who swooped DMCC lights better post up reviews after you ride them!


----------



## OldNo.7 (Mar 7, 2010)

I thought I'd share my experience with the company. I signed up and tried ordering the DS30 (yellow/gradation) last night. For some reason it wouldn't accept my order and the site kept giving me errors. I was frustrated because I thought I'd miss out on getting the DS30's in the colorway that I wanted, because they seemed to sell out of the others so fast. I sent an email to their service department just to tell them of the troubles I was having. I didn't expect to get one back as it was almost midnight. A guy by the name of Mike sent me a message right away and told me to call him on his number. We talked about the issue and he placed the order for me, to top it off he gave me free shipping. 

A+ customer service


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

tik said:


> I am interested, but how much were the RK30's going for at the sale price?


everything was 40% off


----------



## legends6spd (Jan 18, 2010)

xDOTY said:


> You heard the lady! email her at [email protected]
> 
> You're welcome.


wow. sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

If anyone missed out I bought an extra pair of blue, M RK30's. PM and we can work something out.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

cant wait for these to ship out.. my estimated delivery wont be till Nov12, booo..


----------



## Tom Zarebczan (Oct 29, 2010)

Scored the rk30s with promo code from Jeanine!


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Mine is the 9th. That is the day I go out of town, so a friend will have to pick them up, or if lucky sign for me. It is a confirmation.


----------



## --bigtime-- (Sep 10, 2010)

Emailed Jeanine late lastnight and she forwarded my msg to Mike and asked him to send a code my way. Still haven't received it tho. You think a follow up email direct to Mike would be OK or should I just wait? i.e. About how long did it take you guys to get the code after sending the request?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

So anyone has thoughts on the DMCC Light? Too stiff for an NS Evo? Do I need to buy a new board to put them on?:laugh:

I know the DMCC is stiff. But it seems the light is not? Everything I've read says it's softer but what does that mean. The only non-Flux writing I could find was thegoodride that called it an aggressive freestyle ride.

They compare it to the DS30 which must be ok then.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

earl_je said:


> cant wait for these to ship out.. my estimated delivery wont be till Nov12, booo..


got my tracking number last night


----------



## tik (Oct 28, 2011)

Got 2 pairs of RK30's (1 Yellow and 1 Teal) shipped to my cousins in California!!


----------



## hodepo (Nov 2, 2011)

are they still giving out codes? i'm going to send her an email and see if i get a reply


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

hodepo said:


> are they still giving out codes? i'm going to send her an email and see if i get a reply


I think it is a Gift card promo they are running. Post action shot to their Facebook page facebook.com/thethryll


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

tik said:


> Got 2 pairs of RK30's (1 Yellow and 1 Teal) shipped to my cousins in California!!


NICE!!!


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

Can these RK30s be used for all mountain boards? Or just strictly park?


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

mtx said:


> Can these RK30s be used for all mountain boards? Or just strictly park?


check out the flex in the highback 

First Look Flux Bindings - 2012 SIA Snowboard Previews - Board Insiders - YouTube


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

mtx said:


> Can these RK30s be used for all mountain boards? Or just strictly park?


not a great idea to use the RK30s with all mountain boards.. boards are so stiff it will render the bindings practically unresponsive. You will get more frustrated than have fun with combos like this.


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

My SF45's were just delivered!


----------



## boston (Oct 20, 2011)

LuckyRVA said:


> My SF45's were just delivered!


Just got mine too!!!! F'in amazing - love them. Nice personal touch with the note


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Just got home from Vacation and my Purple RK30s came in! Yay!


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

earl_je said:


> not a great idea to use the RK30s with all mountain boards.. boards are so stiff it will render the bindings practically unresponsive. You will get more frustrated than have fun with combos like this.


will the rk30s work with the bataleon evil twin, not really a true freestyle board.


----------



## tik (Oct 28, 2011)

Got my yellow and teal RK30's too! :cheeky4:


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

buttertime93 said:


> will the rk30s work with the bataleon evil twin, not really a true freestyle board.


It will, just not as great a response as a stiffer binding.. unless you really want to tweak your tricks, that combo should work pretty good. :thumbsup:


----------



## xDOTY (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes. I would think yes. I did everything with mine. Rode blacks, blues, hit a jump, buttered. They are comfy and did everything. Once you go Urethane, you will never go back!


----------

